#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  Why is advertisement so important to business

## Wondergirl

importance of advertising to customer Advertising not only 
benefits the producers and traders but benefits the customer as well.Advertising provides awareness of the existence of the product to the customer.
some importance of Advertisements .
Target orientedCreativity & innovationFor sellingConsumer awarenessFor the customerFor the society
share you your opinions !!!!!

----------


## Lorraine

> importance of advertising to customer Advertising not only 
> benefits the producers and traders but benefits the customer as well.Advertising provides awareness of the existence of the product to the customer.
> some importance of Advertisements .
> Target orientedCreativity & innovationFor sellingConsumer awarenessFor the customerFor the society
> share you your opinions !!!!!


Actually, any kind of business is in need of advertising to there business. It helps for the growth of the business. Even a small shop is in need of this. That is to spread awareness on the product to the potential buyers. The method of these advertising differs from the scale of the business. There are multiple ways for a business to advertise it. So the business should be able to select the best way of advertising to their business. Otherwise, it may cause a wastage.

----------


## Moana

> importance of advertising to customer Advertising not only 
> benefits the producers and traders but benefits the customer as well.Advertising provides awareness of the existence of the product to the customer.
> some importance of Advertisements .
> Target orientedCreativity & innovationFor sellingConsumer awarenessFor the customerFor the society
> share you your opinions !!!!!


Advertising helps to keep the consumers informed about whatever new products or services are available in the market at their disposal. It helps to spread awareness about products or services that are of some use to consumer and potential buyers.

----------

